# Rendered video is overscanned/offset on top and left



## Qwijib0 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've just replaced a Roamio with an Edge and am experiencing a weird video problem, but only on live TV and recordings. The video itself is offset to the top and left by a significant percentage. On my 50" TV, I have a black border at the bottom and right of anywhere between 1-2 inches depending on output resolution. This also occurs with recordings transferred from the Roamio.

Overscan is set as off in the UI, the GUI elements over live video and the home screen are properly rendered edge to edge, and content in the Netflix and Plex apps are also rendered edge to edge properly.

Here's a bad diagram of what I'm seeing-- it's as if the content is anchored to a space at the top left of the screen.










This condition is also present in the preview window with the main UI up, there is a black border on the bottom and right of the content in the PIP window.

If I play a recording or watch live TV from a mini vox, the content is rendered properly from edge to edge.

Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

This did happen to me once, but luckily not when it was new. Unfortunately I don't know how to fix it since it either fixed itself or I rebooted the Edge. But looking at a picture I took it was shifted down for me and not up so my black bar was on the top. It was very similar though. I think i completely powered down the TV too, but I don't think it was a TV issue.


----------



## Qwijib0 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, rebooting the edge does seem to fix it-- going into the display settings repeatably breaks it so now that I have it configured I just won't enter that menu.


----------

